# what we should/shouldnt eat or drink



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

hiya ladies, right basically i know we shouldnt drink alcohol or smoke during treatment, but there are other things too, i thought it might come in handy if we could make a list,

we shouldn't eat chocolate (because it contains caffine) 

we shouldn't drink tea or coffee (for the same reason, although certain types of decaff is fine) 

we shouldn't drink cola (obv it contains caffine)

we should drink lots of water throughout treatment

we should drink pineapple juice (not concentrate) during 2ww (helps the embryo's embed)

we should eat 5 brazil nuts per day during 2ww (for the same reason)
(and no ladies, not the choccie covered ones!  )

does anybody know of anything else that we should or shouldn't eat or drink to help get a  ?

loadsa love to everyone, maz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Great idea Maz thanks!

I didnt know about the pineapple juice? Thought i had read somewhere to avoid this


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

some of the girls on the eggshare general chit chat thread were talking about it, it is actually supposed to help with egg implantation, but it might be better to check with your clinic b4 following the advice of us nutty bunch  

some have also mentioned that protein is really important too.

take care, maz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

protein is good for your follie whilst stimming

Try to drink 1-2 pts a day if u can

Its a specific type of pineapple juice u should drink

There is a thread, when i am home from work, i will do a search and try and find it for you girls and post the link (if we didnt lose it with some of the posts) 

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

that would be great, with so much to think about i think us girls should get a certificate after all of this lol[br]: 01 September 2006, 14:34:42hahahaha just thought, if all goes well we will be getting a certificate....a birth certificate 

take care, maz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Things you should eat and drink

For protein to help with egg quality
Red meat, Chicken, Prawns, Eggs, Milk, cheese and other dairy products

To help with implantation
A few brazil nuts a day and pure pineapple juice you must make sure it is not made from concentrate, i was advised to start these from day after ec.

Avoid all alcohol and smoking as these reduce the chance of success by up to 40%, i was advised that is was best to give up smoking 3 months before tx, i gave up 6 months before. The husband or partner should also give up to help with sperm quality. Avoid tea and coffee, decaff is ok. Lots of fizzy drinks contain caffeine not just the cola ones so always check the labels. 

You should also remember to take whatever multivitamins you are taking plus the recommended dose of folic acid which is recommended is started as early as 3 months before tx, i was recommended to take pregnacare or similar as it has all the vitamins, minerals and folic acid requirements you will need.

Remember to drink at least 2 litres of water a day throughout the whole of your tx.
After ec i also had 1 500ml bottle of lucozade hydroactive each day. 

Good luck

Kay


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I was gonna say I didnt type that today!

Duh, ta maz.
x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

does anyone know if i'm ok to drink caffeine free diet coke  - i know coke on the whole is not good for me but I don't drink tea or coffee, and if chocolate is out as well(      ) it leaves me pretty limited on the non calorie containing drinks  - and i DO love my diet coke.  

Some of the "zero" drinks taste Ok, but nothing beats coke !!!!!! 

Also does putting raspberry crusha syrup in my milk diminish its health properties - I can't stand the taste of milk ( I know - I'm a fussy B***er), and when do I start the mega milk drinking - when I start d/regging or stimming??

Thanks in advance
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

i cant really say about the coke hun, i spose it depends if it contains no caffiene at all it should be ok, unless its like coffee and has to be de-caffinated in which case the chems used to decaffinate are just as bad as caffiene itself.
as for the milk i would have thought it would be fine


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

keep your lower belly warm after ET! 
Eat Red Food - peppers, strawberrys etc. 
I have been told to drink 2 litres - which is 4 pints for good follicles. 

When I got my BFP I did do the pinapple thing.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

They do say the diet coke etc should be avoided during treatment as they contain things which arent much better than the real thing

also a fair few ladies have raved about protien shakes, they dont taste that great but do help boost them follies so maybe worth a go

Emxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it's the aspartame that should be avoided in diet drinks - I stick to High Juice squash and plain old water - 2 litres minimum

I did protein shakes (homemade) on my first cycle but got a better egg quality result on my second cycle when I just had a pint of milk a day (in addition to the water) from stimming plus plenty of chicken, eggs etc.

Lou
X


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Is it still bad to drink de-caff tea, I think the one I have has 0.2% caffine so if you just has 2 cups a day would that be o.k do you think? I have tried red bush and I just can't drink it but love my hot drinks, what esle could I have (not hot juice drinks though as we don't drink squash) 

CJ x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

How about herbal teas? I drink these as I do not drink tea/coffee/coke anyway and I add a slice of lemon or orange to sweeten. They are lovely! 

I do make sure that I drink 4 pints of water a day - one in the morning, one with lunch, one in the afternoon and then one with my dinner.


----------

